

Microsoft apologizes over 'Smoked by Windows Phone' controversy - sheldor
http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/26/2903250/microsoft-smoked-by-windows-phone-apology-sasha-katta/in/2667349

======
nextparadigms
"We're sorry we got caught; here's a free laptop. Now everyone please shut up
about this already!".

------
mattdeboard
A shockingly loose definition of the word "controversy"...

